# Battery Readings



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

So, what should a 100% charged deep cycle 6v battery read at (using a Fluke digital multimeter). I have found plenty of info on this site about 12v readings, but why no 6v numbers? Seems weird to me. I can't be the only deep cycle guy, haha. I'm recharging my batteries (Constant Voltage Charger) and don't wanna overcharge and cook 'em. Thanks.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe all you do is divide the 12 volt readings in half ... makes sense to me..


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I have 2 6v Trojan T105 batteries. They should read 6.37v when 100% charged. I have found my batteries to be within .01 of this number when fully charged. Here is a chart I found on the internet but can't recall the location:

100% - 6.37v
90% - 6.31v
80% - 6.25v
70% - 6.19v
60% - 6.12v
50% - 6.05v
40% - 5.98v
30% - 5.91v
20% - 5.83v
10% - 5.75v
<10% - <5.75v

Ranges:
90-100% Good
50-80% Charge Soon
20-40% Charge asap
<10% Battery is damaged or dead


----------

